# Wheel Bugs and Bee Video



## acb's (Apr 14, 2007)

Another unexpected bee predator. Was going to feed bees at one of our beeyards and saw these feeding on our feeding bees. Can't believe how easy it is for other insects to eat bees. The one bee didn't even get upset when the wheel bug reached out and touched her eye. These bugs just suck the life out of their victims. Something in their bite must paralyze cause there is little movement in their victims. Compare this with the movement of the bee the mantis caught. I had over 12 minutes of video for this one. Wish I could have uploaded all of it. They are amazing creatures to watch. 

Again, if anyone has any suggestions on how to upload these videos with a higher resolution I would welcome any advice.

Two links, one on Zunibee, other on YouTube.

http://www.zunibee.com/community/viewVideo.php?fileID=63

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbP_aln3YlI

Arvin


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Why didn't the bees attack the intruders and I hope this documentary ended with the death of the wheel bugs.


----------



## BeeBrothersApiary (Oct 14, 2007)

That's One Ugly Bug..!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

I watched the video and couldn't believe my eyes! Those rascals are nasty! I hope they don't show up here...and would be interested in how folks get rid of them if they do show up.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry, I couldn't finish watching. those are some sick bugs!!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Those bugs looks familiar to ones I have seen around here, but never saw one working a honeybee entrance. My kids call them stink-bugs, cause when you smush 'em they stink to high heavens! In all actuality they are probably not the same bug or even in the same family...
Thanks for sharing...survival of the fittest.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Interesting video! Thanks, abc. I had them here by my hives [caught bees also] but not soooo big! as in your video. Also,.. the Praying Mantis video was just in time?...for............[munch,munch]......................Thanksgiving? I have not seen Praying mantis myself. Insect photography has been a passion of mine and you have done very well. Of course;..........................with digital photography/video, it is a great time to do that.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Although they do look like stink bugs they are indeed a different bug. Wheel bugs and their cousins, assassin bugs, are both predators. Wheel bugs are considered beneficial as in addition to killing honey bees they also kill many pest insects. I've seen wheel and assassin bugs working Japanese beetles sooooo I'm willing to sacrifice a few bees to the cause. In some parts of the world assassin bugs are considered a serious pest as they will feed off of sleeping people (their bite includes an anesthetic so the victim doesn't feel it) and pass along some dangerous diseases.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

abc,
Thanks for posting.

I kill probably about a couple dozen of these bugs per year. They are at one yard in particular and I see them in late summer mostly. I seen one actually "stab' a bee. I never knew the name of what these were. Thanks.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

It was hard to watch that video. I have the wheelbugs hanging around my hives too, but I've never seen them eating a bee.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*assasin bugs*

I've seen them kill japanese beetles too. Never seen a praying mantis bother those horrible beetles at all. Of all the "beneficial" bugs you can buy, those assasins are the the most expensive. over $1 each ! i wouldnt kill them


----------

